
Why Google Stores Billions of Lines of Code in a Single Repository (2016) [pdf] - rickdeveloper
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/7/204032-why-google-stores-billions-of-lines-of-code-in-a-single-repository/fulltext
======
jsnell
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11991479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11991479)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15889148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15889148)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17605371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17605371)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22019827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22019827)

